# Capt Mullet's reel



## Dipsay

I had Capt Greg Lambert's CH101BSV sent to me. He wanted to see the difference of the before and after in performance. I said sure! So here it goes.. When I got the reel I put all brakes in and spun the handle. Got 12 to 15 second spool spin. Went out and casted with a variety of lures. First test was a 1/4oz jig with a 4" bassassin, got 35yds with 2 pins out on a Castaway 7ft light action popping. Next I switched to a 1/2oz egg weight and got max 38yds. Then i switched to a 1/2oz topwater. Got 48yds max. I got his reel apart and separated. Will clean all parts and show picts before and after. Hope this helps peeps with questions on how to clean a reel and make it better..Dip
I'll post up picts tomorrow night in process and afterwards to show the difference... Thanks Capt Mullet for allowing me to use your reel and help others benefit...Dip


----------



## Doubleover

Whats the green fluid if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## goodwood

i'm guessing simple green


----------



## Dipsay

Ancient Chinese secret... lol J/K It's CLR full strength. I let the brass parts sit in there for about 30 min or so. helps break up the corrosion.


----------



## cclayton01

Good deal Brian!!

I'll be sending my Cu-200B to you shortly for a good cleaning and overhauling.


----------



## Gilbert

where does the Skoal go? Just a spit on one side or both?


----------



## Captain Dave

Hey Dip, Before you put that thing back together, Try blindfolding your self and spinning in circles about 10 times. 

I bet you wont miss a screw or a spring and that reel will be smokin !


----------



## Bantam1

Yep looks like the inside of a Texas reel to me


----------



## goodwood

adding clr to the list


----------



## scubatexas

So Bryan, where is the glass of bourbon?


----------



## Dipsay

scubatexas said:


> So Bryan, where is the glass of bourbon?


Look closely on the table..LMMFAO!


----------



## nelson6500

I love my supertuned reels from Dipsay


----------



## Dipsay

Sorry I didn't post up last night on the results. Spent some quality time with the little lady. You know you've been working to hard when she walks into the room and gives you that look like..."Put the reel down and back away from the table!!!!!!" LOL. Ok here's some picts fom the cleaning..


----------



## hookset4

That's an AWESOME cleaning job Dip!!!! I clean my own reels and super tune them to an extent and see hours of tedious work from one pic to the next even if you are very fast at doing it. Every piece given individual attention... just superb!

-hook


----------



## fishinguy

I'll be sending a box of reels this winter.


----------



## Speckled

nelson6500 said:


> I love my supertuned reels from Dipsay


X2!!!

:bounce::dance::bounce::dance::bounce:

Capt Mullet should be a happy camper when he gets his "Narch B" back from Dipsay.

Dipsay has cleaned a box full of reels for me already :wink::cheers:.


----------



## Dipsay

hookset4 said:


> That's an AWESOME cleaning job Dip!!!! I clean my own reels and super tune them to an extent and see hours of tedious work from one pic to the next even if you are very fast at doing it. Every piece given individual attention... just superb!
> 
> -hook


thanks hookie! good to hear from ya. you still showing flounder picts in your classes ? lol


----------



## hookset4

Dipsay said:


> thanks hookie! good to hear from ya. you still showing flounder picts in your classes ? lol


Yep. Torturing students with a final exam as I type this. Students still required to view flounder pics!

Sounds like a lot has changed in your life. Hope you are doing well.

-hook


----------



## goodwood

**** that's clean. I know where I'll be sending my reels. I know I can't do it like that.


----------



## scubatexas

*"Look closely on the table..LMMFAO!"*

That looks to be about three fringers, that reel must need alot of love.

ST


----------



## Rippin_drag

I've been saying it for awhile Dipsay is da man! His rum-influenced cleaning will have your reels screamin!


----------



## Dipsay

Rippin_drag said:


> I've been saying it for awhile Dipsay is da man! His rum-influenced cleaning will have your reels screamin!


LOL ! Not rum my good man..Crown Baby!.
Ok, update..I finished putting the reel back together. Only thing I'm wating on are the bearings for the handle which should show up Monday. Didnt have that size on hand and they were messed up. However, without the paddles on the handle. I got a 1min 5 sec free spool right out the gate. will take it to the park down the street later to test out the distance.


----------



## Dipsay

Gilbert said:


> where does the Skoal go? Just a spit on one side or both?


 How do you think I get them spinning so fast? Fine cut only. If I go long cut it gets caught in the shields..LMAO!


----------



## Dipsay

Ok, I went out to the park this afternoon with the boys. After getting the reel dialed in with two pins out( that means I had a couple of professional over runs..LOL) I was able to achieve 64yds with that same topwater w/o hooks. That translates into 16 extra yards (48 feet) 33% greater casting distance. I'm not sure what lb test the Power pro line was. Looked like 30lb...Dip


----------



## fishingtwo

*30 lbs test*

good job 'Dip


----------



## capt mullet

wow dip thank you so much for showing me and everyone else what you do. I think it is actually amazing that after tearing it down like that you can actually put all of that stuff back together. Cant wait to get it back and test it out. 

Yes I have 30 pound power pro on it

thanks again


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Awesome work. I need to send you a couple of Citica's and Curado's if you are willing.


----------



## goodwood

dipsay do you clean/tune every reel this way or was this a special yob?


----------



## Dipsay

goodwood said:


> dipsay do you clean/tune every reel this way or was this a special yob?


 Every reel is done the exact way. I didn't do anything different than what I already do.


----------



## fishnfool

I have 5 core 100s - let me know how much and how to get them to you....nice work!


----------



## fishnfool

how often you do this with normal use (I guess normal - I go once a week or so)?


----------



## goodwood

Dipsay said:


> Every reel is done the exact way. I didn't do anything different than what I already do.


it's the extra attention to detail that I appreciate. I don't think any other place does it that well. Nor do I do that for myself and I would pay for your type of service.


----------



## Dipsay

fishnfool said:


> how often you do this with normal use (I guess normal - I go once a week or so)?


 It all depends on how much a person uses their gear. I'd day with your timeline prolly once every 9mos or so if it doesnt get dunked? if you notice casting distance getting shorter, take the spool bearings out and clean them, lightly relube, wipe off spool shaft and run a polishing cloth over it. Wipe out pinion gear with q tip. I've been using this "Boeshield" T-9 that "Speckled" turned me on to. It's supposed to attach to the metal and give it corrosion resistance. I've been putting it on the frame and all brass parts. That should help with that pitting and corrosion you saw in the first picts and keep it from having to deep clean it as often... Dip


----------



## scuppersancho

How much per reel?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Looks good Dipsay.


----------



## BlueWaveEd

So that is the real color of the gear and pinion! Will have to try clr on mine.


----------

